# Backup PC and Restore to Mac with external hard drive



## sandge (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a Simpletech 320GB external hard drive that I used to back up my Windows 2000 PC. I am now trying to restore, just music and pictures, to my new Mac OS X. I was able to get a TotalMedia Backup icon, but the files won't open. The files are .NBP and there "is no default application specified to open the document". Please halp. I dont have any idea on what to do if there is an incompatibly issue. 

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not used Windows backup, but I don't believe you can simply remove the files that you want from the backup. They have to be restored using the program that created them. This is a major limitation of most "backup" programs. 

The best way to "backup" those type of files, is to simply copy them to the HDD manually.


----------

